# Restoring Computer To Original Condition



## POIRET007 (Jun 17, 2007)

I recently scanned my computer with spy sweeper and removed the spyware found with the help of it.Now i want to restore my computer to its original condition.I do not want to follow hijackthislog steps because it takes a lot of time and my computer is working very slowly and many times hangs by itself.Please tell something to troubleshoot this problem.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

POIRET007 said:


> I recently scanned my computer with spy sweeper and removed the spyware found with the help of it.Now i want to restore my computer to its original condition.I do not want to follow hijackthislog steps because it takes a lot of time and my computer is working very slowly and many times hangs by itself.Please tell something to troubleshoot this problem.


I would still highly recommend that you follow the HJT steps, that could be a major reason why your computer is so slow.

Here they are:

Follow the 5 steps and then post a log:

5 steps:
*(Updated!) IMPORTANT - Read This Before Posting A Log *

You need to post your logs *Here* (Click on the link) in the HijackThis Log Help.

The HJT section is always be busy. So be patient and you will get help.


----------



## Ben (Mar 26, 2007)

If you don't want to follow the HijackThis procedure you could reformat your computer, that will definitely restore your computer to its original condition


----------



## verdrm (Apr 12, 2007)

To reformat:

If you have restore disks that came with your computer, use those.

If not, you can order some from your computer manufacturer, or if you have a Windows/Linux OS disk use that.


----------



## POIRET007 (Jun 17, 2007)

I do not have any formatting diskc available.Now how can i format my computer.Please help


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

I don't know how experienced you are with computers, just remember that formatting will wipe *all* the data off your hard drive, it won't just set Windows back to a fresh install state.

Do you have the Windows XP CD?


----------



## TheBruce1 (Oct 26, 2006)

Dell computers have the Windows XP CD built in,usually located in the Dell folder,look for SETUP.EXE file,then copy that to CD-R and you have your own Windows CD.
I think its the same for HP as well.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Many newer systems, Dell included, have a function key during the BIOS POST to initiate the factory restore operation from their restore partition.

Of course, the make/model of the machine would help here, as well as how old it is. 

As far as not wanting to follow the proper steps to solve your problem, what can I say. That seems to be a somewhat shortsighted view of fixing the problem.  :4-dontkno


----------

